# Another Machinist Hammer



## ddickey (Nov 22, 2016)

Learned a lot on this project. Made many mistakes as well. So important to think through your order of operations. I thought I'd make a larger handle but not sure if I like the looks of it. Screwed up the taper also. Overall satisfied with it.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 22, 2016)

ddickey said:


> Learned a lot on this project. Made many mistakes as well. So important to think through your order of operations. I thought I'd make a larger handle but not sure if I like the looks of it. Screwed up the taper also. Overall satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!  You'll smile every time using it even if you occasionally hit your thumb!

I made a similar one in junior high shop.  My teacher stressed thinking through the operations before making chips.  I started with the butt end of the handle sticking out of the lathe, faced, drilled/tapped a 3/8"-16 hole.  Then made an arbor (probably a 3/4" round) that threaded into the butt end of the hammer handle.  The arbor could be chucked up so the rest of the handle could be worked.  Center drilled the hammer end and turned the rest between centers.  Made a brass cap to thread into the butt end hole.

Bruce


----------



## ddickey (Nov 22, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> I made a similar one in junior high shop.  My teacher stressed thinking through the operations before making chips.  I started with the butt end of the handle sticking out of the lathe, faced, drilled/tapped a 3/8"-16 hole.  Then made an arbor (probably a 3/4" round) that threaded into the butt end of the hammer handle.  The arbor could be chucked up so the rest of the handle could be worked.  Center drilled the hammer end and turned the rest between centers.  Made a brass cap to thread into the butt end hole.
> 
> Bruce


That is a great idea.


----------



## mikey (Nov 22, 2016)

Your hammer came out really nice, DD. Seems to me that the taper is just aesthetics and I'd be happy with it.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 22, 2016)

I see nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## q20v (Nov 22, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

